
Ash HN: Who works with a tech agent? - dudul
Does anyone have experience working with a tech agent? Either as developer or hiring company.  I just heard of this trend and I&#x27;m curious to see if the experience is really different from working with a recruiter.
======
undercoderjobs
I am a tech agent, I help people find both remote jobs and projects freelance.
I have 5 clients, I have room for couple more. I charge a low retainer month
to month and mainly work off higher commission. I started in Feb 2016, and 1
client I have brought in over 250k annual revolving business revenue
potential...and more every month I keep bringing on business. I'm a sales
hustler and love tech to the max so its been a satisfyingly experience thus
far." Big plus is I get to work from home" Feel free to contact me with any
more questions.

~~~
mattm
You don't have your email in your profile. It needs to go in the About box.
I'd be interested in learning more. Please contact me - matt at mattmccormick
dot ca

~~~
undercoderjobs
Added my email on my "about box" Thanks Matt - I will email you in morning.

------
YuriNiyazov
I work with a tech agent, but I only work on consulting/contracting projects;
that's fundamentally different than working with a recruiter because IME most
recruiters work to place you as a full-time employee at a place.

~~~
leeny
Echoing this sentiment and backing it up with some BLS numbers:
[http://blog.alinelerner.com/why-talent-agents-for-
engineers-...](http://blog.alinelerner.com/why-talent-agents-for-engineers-
dont-exist/)

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Does interviewing.io have anything to offer to someone like me? Twenty years
of professional experience, not interested in full-time W2 employment.

~~~
leeny
For now we're focusing pretty much exclusively on f/t hiring.

------
undercoderjobs
Great current inspiring article written Jan 2016, shows the benefits of
freelancing as a programmer.
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-19/why-an-
ex-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-19/why-an-ex-google-
coder-makes-twice-as-much-freelancing)

------
undercoderjobs
Added my email on my "about box" Thanks Matt - I will email you. "The cup is
blue" feel free to contact me or ask me more questions here.

